# Shell Script -> Ordner und Dateien kopieren über FTP



## JAVAx (16. August 2011)

Hallo Freunde,

ich hoffe das ich hier richtig bin  Ich bin kein Shellprofie...

Es geht um folgendes. Ich muss ein kornscript schreiben welches Ordner über FTP an ein Windows Server überträgt. Bisher habe ich alles hinbekommen, aber das problem besteht darin, dass ich ja über FTP nur Dateien kopieren kann(put oder mput) und keine Ordner. Hat irgendjemand eine Lösung? SCP etc. ist nicht vorhanden. 

Ich habe überlegt, dass ich manuel Ordner anlege und diese dann befülle. Diese Lösung finde ich nicht toll, da ich auch die Ordnernamen gleich haben müsste!

Ich wäre euch wirkl. sehr dankbar. Wollte, wenn es dann klappt durch ein crontab eintrag automatisch machen lassen.

LG
JAVAx


----------



## deepthroat (17. August 2011)

Hi.

Du könntest z.B. ncftpput verwenden. Das kann mit der Option -R ganze Verzeichnisse kopieren.

Oder du verwendest wput.

Gruß


----------



## JAVAx (17. August 2011)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> 
> Du könntest z.B. ncftpput verwenden. Das kann mit der Option -R ganze Verzeichnisse kopieren.
> 
> ...



dann müsste ich ja das unix system um diese pakete erweitern... diese möglichkeit habe ich leider nicht. ich kann nur ftp benutzen. Das gibt ja leider nichts her, ausser das ich nur files kopieren kann ( weitere idee?


----------



## deepthroat (17. August 2011)

JAVAx hat gesagt.:


> dann müsste ich ja das unix system um diese pakete erweitern...


Nicht unbedingt. Du müßtest lediglich die Programme ins Dateisystem kopieren.


JAVAx hat gesagt.:


> ich kann nur ftp benutzen. Das gibt ja leider nichts her, ausser das ich nur files kopieren kann ( weitere idee?


Ansonsten mußt du es halt manuell machen und alle notwendigen Verzeichnisse mit mkdir kreieren bevor du Dateien hochlädst.

Gruß


----------

